# White House apple shaped vinegar bottle



## sassykat

Hi, I have a pint size White House apple shaped vinegar bottle. It has the number 6 on the bottom. It does not have the pour spout that I see are doing so well on ebay. I see the ones with the pour spout going for around $200.00 or so.

 I can't find any history of when these were made. Also would like to know what this one, without the pour spout is worth.

 It has 2  'handles' with an apple leaf design on both sides.

 Thank you.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Brenda,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Please do put up some nice photos.

 Are'ya watchin this one? Howzabout these three?







 There's some very knowing White House folk hereabouts. What's the base look like?


----------



## sassykat

Thanks surfaceone. I put those on my watch list. I will see if I can figure out how to get photos on here, and get some up.

 I have 5 jugs. 4 have pour spouts, but the pint one doesn't. My hubby was so upset to find out that it didnt. He thought it did. I had to break the news to him a little while ago.


----------



## surfaceone

> My hubby was so upset to find out that it didnt. He thought it did. I had to break the news to him a little while ago.


 
 Holy Smokes, Brenda,

 I hope he'll regain his equanimity.[8D] I suppose things might be worse, 






 but that dreaded missing pour spout, that's usually "curtains," isn't it. [:'(]


----------



## sassykat

Yeah, things could be worse....it could be painted! lol

 He was having a bad day at the auction house today, so I hated to break the news that his bottle didn't have the spout.


----------



## sassykat

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa255/shouldthisbeyours/SDC10001-78.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

 <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa255/shouldthisbeyours/SDC10004-61.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sassykat

well, that didn't work.


----------



## cyberdigger




----------



## sassykat

Thank you! Not sure how to post pics here. I did look at the instructions, guess I got it wrong.


----------



## Staunton Dan

From what I can gather all of the apples, pints, quarts, half-gallons and gallons had pouring spouts. The pint was the only size that came in both spouted and unspouted versions. They book as follows: Gallon $50-$70, Half Gallon $50-$70, Quart $40-$60 and Pint $275-$400 all with pouring spouts. The exception is the Pint without spout books at $100-$175. That't the good news. The bad news is that they are realizing a lot less on ebay. Prices as follows: Gallon $30-$35, Half Gallon $25-$35, Quart $30-$50, and the Pint $215-$225. Without the spout maybe 1/3 of that or $70 or so for the unspouted pint. You might want to add shipping to these prices if you do not ship the apples as the ebay prices above are prices without shipping and the buyer ultimately paid for shipping which should be added to the price.


----------



## cyberdigger

Getting pics up takes some practice.. []  Welcome to the forum!

 I see those in the antique stores with price tags ranging from $20-30.. usually $24 for some strange reason! 

 I'd love to have a dozen of them to house my homemade hooch.. would make awesome gift. !


----------



## Staunton Dan

The apples were copyrighted in the late 1920s and were circulated in the 1930s. The unspouted apple may command a little more that $70 possibly as much as $100 or so depending on the buyer. Hope this helps.


----------



## sassykat

Thank you Dan, for that great info. We are trying to decide whether to list them on ebay, or take them to an auction on Sunday. I am watching the active listings that I have on my watch list to see how they do. 

 Thanks for the kind welcome Digger! Your 'hootch' would look awesome in my bottles! I post pics on ebay forums and never have any trouble. I will work on posting pics here.


----------



## Staunton Dan

Here's a link to some that have closed on ebay which will give you an idea of what they have sold for recently.
 http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=white+house+apple&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_okw=white+house+apple&_oexkw=&_adv=1&LH_Complete=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=Zip+code&_fsct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1


----------



## peejrey

Wow!
 I have the same thing only bigger......
 I will be watching that one
 -Preston


----------



## glass man

THE PRICES OF THESE GOT REALLY HIGH IN THE 90S...SO MANY WERE MADE THOUGH...I KNOW OVER THE YEARS LOTS OF THEM WERE DUG IN THE LOCAL DUMP....I GUESS THEY REALLY STARTED SHOWING UP ALOT AND DROVE THE PRICES DOWN...JAMIE


----------



## sassykat

I was watching those 3 that went for 202.00. So, I am going to list my 4. I need to find measurments to know what I have. 

 I am sure of the pint, and the gallon....one is probably a quart, but not sure what the other one is. I am off to try and find measurements.

 Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## sassykat

Just wanted to thank you all again for your help. The set of 4 sold for $230.00 The single quart one sold for $50.00.


----------



## waskey

I love digging these. They sell for good prices, I just wish i could get some more. I sold a pint for $60 and I have a dirty quart outside in my bin of bottles that need to be cleaned. I think ill get that cleaned up and list it soon.


----------

